

Ask HN : HN opensource implementation . - vp001

I was looking for a simple social website open source implementation . Site like Hacker News .Is there any open source implementation available if I want my own HN like site . I love the simplicity of the site .
======
evannyx
The source code for HN is included in the Arc distribution.

~~~
rms
If you're not a Lisp hacker you really don't want to run your own news.arc.

<http://www.slinkset.com> is the easiest option, they have a theme that looks
like HN.

~~~
SwellJoe
For what it's worth, I was able to get arc and the HN source up and running in
about 20 minutes using instructions I found by googling. I'm not a Lisp
hacker, and my only real exposure to anything Lisp was reading The Little
Schemer a few years ago...I didn't even do most of the exercises. I was also
able to customize it in a few small ways with another hour or so of tinkering
(mostly cleaning up style sheets and stripping out inline HTML).

Just saying...I do think Slinkset is probably the right choice for most such
concepts.

Or, the reddit source, if you wanted to go big (it's a lot harder to deploy
the reddit source, but it's a lot more powerful). It took me about an hour to
get it up and running. And customizing it seemed much more intimidating.

------
kbrower
there is also pligg and reddit

